# Checking vehicle ownership



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I believe that before purchasing a vehicle in the UK, it us possible to run checks for outstanding hire purchase. Does anyone know if Joe public can run similar checks here?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Answers to pretty much all Portuguese Car legal, ownership and licensing related questions can be found on this forum...

FÓRUM GERAL


----------

